# Architectural Design...



## Becky (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, I'm bored and cleaning out my hard drive... came across some designs from last year at uni and figured they can probably be classed as creative, so figured I'd post a few images of my major project. Oh yeh I should mention that I study architecture at university... my other passion aside from photography! 

I got sick of everyone producing the same designs, or one person seeing anothers and nicking all their ideas, so I shoved my building half a storey into the ground and poured earth all over the top of it, to create an earth-sheltered building... a place for privacy in a remote location... a very secretive retreat for up to 20 people.

So um heres some images...



The retreat from its entrance... the sections sticking up above ground are similar to periscopes and use a series of mirrors up a vertical shaft to provide glimpses of outside for each bedroom.






The atrium or "indoor square"





The bedroom courtyard by day...





The bedroom courtyard by night...





Overall coloured plan...





General drawing of the area...






And thats about that really...  not very exciting but hey, at least I can say no one had the same design!


----------



## boris152 (Sep 12, 2006)

Architecture . . . I was an RA of a floor in a residence hall full of first year university students. It didn't matter what time of night (or morning) I did rounds, the architecture students were always slaving away bleary-eyed at their work in groups in the lounges. Survival of the fittest?   I wish you luck in your studies. Thanks for the glimps of your imaginative work.

A little off subject, I followed the link in your signature . . . I have a hell of a long way to go to ever match that kind of photography.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey, this looks good. If it should ever be built and become a hotel for meetings or so, I would book that one, it has something about it that I find really interesting! Tell us when and where it is going to be built and we arrange for having a TPF meet-up there, shan't we?


----------



## Becky (Sep 12, 2006)

Hahaha that sounds like a plan Corinna, though unfortunately after I graduate this year I still have another 4 years study/work experience before I'll have anthing built, long road to a career!

Thanks for both compliments Boris! We're the same... staying up till all hours, if not all night... sometimes I just bury my head in my bed pillows and hope when I get up it'll all be over... no such luck yet teehee... I guess too much coffee makes you a little mental in the middle of the night! However, I still keep going back... labour of love I guess...!

I have a trip to Basel and Berlin in October Corinna... I've been doing my research of Berlin, I assume the architecture lives up to its reputation? The Reichstag etc... it looks like an amazing city!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 12, 2006)

Berlin in October? I'll be there the weekend of 7 and 8 October... i.e. right in Berlin (though whether it'll be round Potsdamer Platz this time I don't know, it's going to be a group trip) on the 7th and in Potsdam (Sanssouci Castle and Parks) on the 8th. Is that when you'll be there, too?

And if you want to look at MODERN architecture, then Potsdamer Platz is the place for you to go to! Or maybe all the recently built governmental buildings all around Reichstag. 

I was there in July ... some photos should still be floating around somewhere in some long gone threads ... gone to the vaults that is. If I had some more time, I'd look them up for you, but right now I can't... if you can't find them via the SEARCH button, or via Member's List and my name and my more recent threads, I can help you find them later. Just not now... sorry.


----------



## Becky (Sep 12, 2006)

Hmmm, I fly to Basel on the 11th of October. As far as I know we spend 4-5 of the 10 days in Basel and then travel by train into Berlin. So I guess you will have returned home by this stage?

I think we will be travlling all over Berlin, viewing various buildings and museums! Any architecture really, traditional/vernacular/modern... but yes... modern is where my real interest lies so I will be sure to check out Potsdamer Platz... my finger is itchy just thinking of the photos!

Thanks v much I will be sure to search for yur Berlin photos, I'm also a little busy right now but will certainly search for them this evening! Thanks Corinna!


----------

